# The ‘smoking gun’ proving North Carolina Republicans tried to disenfranchise black voters



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!


*The ‘smoking gun’ proving North Carolina Republicans tried to disenfranchise black voters*


*snip*

One of the most comprehensive studies on the subject found only 31 individual cases of voter impersonation out of more than 1 billion votes cast in the United States since the year 2000. Researchers have found that reports of voter fraud are roughly as common as reports of alien abduction.

The federal court in Richmond found that the primary purpose of North Carolina's wasn't to stop voter fraud, but rather to disenfranchise minority voters. The judges found that the provisions "target African Americans with almost surgical precision."

In particular, the court found that North Carolina lawmakers requested data on racial differences in voting behaviors in the state. "This data showed that African Americans disproportionately lacked the most common kind of photo ID, those issued by the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV)," the judges wrote.

So the legislators made it so that the only acceptable forms of voter identification were the ones disproportionately used by white people. "With race data in hand, the legislature amended the bill to exclude many of the alternative photo IDs used by African Americans," the judges wrote. "The bill retained only the kinds of IDs that white North Carolinians were more likely to possess."

*The data also showed that black voters were more likely to make use of early voting — particularly the first seven days out of North Carolina's 17-day voting period. So lawmakers eliminated these seven days of voting. "After receipt of this racial data, the General Assembly amended the bill to eliminate the first week of early voting, shortening the total early voting period from seventeen to ten days," the court found.*

Most strikingly, the judges point to a "smoking gun" in North Carolina's justification for the law, proving discriminatory intent. The state argued in court that "counties with Sunday voting in 2014 were disproportionately black" and "disproportionately Democratic," and said it did away with Sunday voting as a result.

*"Thus, in what comes as close to a smoking gun as we are likely to see in modern times*, the State’s very justification for a challenged statute hinges explicitly on race — specifically its concern that African Americans, who had overwhelmingly voted for Democrats, had too much access to the franchise," the judges write in their decision.

This is about as clear-cut an indictment of the discriminatory underpinnings of voter-ID laws as you'll find anywhere. Studies have already shown a significant link between support for voter ID and racial discrimination, among both lawmakers and white voters in general.

*"Faced with this record," the federal court concludes, "we can only conclude that the North Carolina General Assembly enacted the challenged provisions of the law with discriminatory intent."*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

If you can't get an ID you have no business voting


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> If you can't get an ID you have no business voting



Most especially if you're of darker hue, poor, and elderly.  Fuck you, in america it was only affluent land holding white males who were supposed to get the vote anyway.  God bless the founders.  Some rabid frothy mouthed Reich wing fanatics say you don't get to vote.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't get an ID you have no business voting
> ...




 Name me one blackie that don't have an ID?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You can't function w/o a valid ID. No two ways about it


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Poor thing, one line posts about nothing at all, just a bitter old misfit crank.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



How is your mother by the way?


----------



## Compost (Jul 30, 2016)

It is an insult to black North Carolinians to suggest that they are too inept to obtain an ID.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

Compost said:


> It is an insult to black North Carolinians to suggest that they are too inept to obtain an ID.



It is an insult to black North Carolinians to suggest what they should perceive as an insult, they are quite capable of deciding on their own.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> 
> 
> *The ‘smoking gun’ proving North Carolina Republicans tried to disenfranchise black voters*
> ...



All three judges appointed by Obama shoot down this law is no surprise.

Silly far left drone!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

Butthurt wingnuts.  I love it!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




Still can't name me one blackie with out an ID?

Its always funny how democrats insult blackie, insisting they are To fucking retarded to get an ID.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I have no idea what you're blathering on about, but my guess is "blackie" can figure out folks like you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Butthurt wingnuts.  I love it!




Why are blacks to stupid to get an ID? Do you guys have to put the on a leash to show them where the voting booth is?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Butthurt wingnuts.  I love it!
> ...



Why are you so upset at the notion of blacks voting?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



*So tell me why are blacks to fucking stupid to get an ID?*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Can anyone function w/o a valid ID.....crank? Of course they can't now sit down and shut up


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

I still want to know why democrats thinks blacks are to stupid to get an ID.

I think they are smart enough, why do democrats think blacks are stupid,


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Can anyone provide evidence you're able function with one?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So tell me where anyone asserted that, but again, my guess is "blackie" can figure out folks like you.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> I still want to know why democrats thinks blacks are to stupid to get an ID.
> 
> I think they are smart enough, why do democrats think blacks are stupid,


 

So go find a democrat and ask 'em, sheesh pard, calm down.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


"blackie"?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> If you can't get an ID you have no business voting



The GOP controlled legislature in NC a just a bunch of racist fools that are following the orders of the RNC. * 'KEEP BLACKS AWAY FROM THE POLLS!"

The republican party should be ashamed...but they aren't.*


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



*"blackie"*

*Thanks for letting us know how racist you really are.  You must be a republican party official?*


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Butthurt wingnuts.  I love it!
> ...


It's "*too *stupid", stupid.

I love irony.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




Still no answer huh?

Again why do democrats think jungle bunnies are to stupid to get an ID?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You can't function w/o a valid ID. No two ways about it




I agree, you can not drive , write a check, have a banking account and the list goes on.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You are such a racist piece of shit...I'm sure it makes you Proud, proud to be white.

The Republicans did the research and found out that requiring a GOVERNMENT issued photo ID to vote, would disenfranchise mostly Black citizens from voting, unless they went through hurdles, to get a gvt issued photo id.

So the Republicans made it illegal to use any other form of ID that these citizens have used to prove their identity their entire lives.

The Republicans in NC legislature did the research, and found that African Americans voted the most the first7 days of the 17 days of early voting, so they cut the early voting days down to 10.

The Republicans in the NC legislature found out that early Sunday voting is primarily used by African American citizens to vote, so they killed Sunday voting altogether.

Now YOU tell me, who is the one that is dumb as shit?  YOU are the racist idiot that blames this on the very people who are being disenfranchised INSTEAD of the CROOKED Republicans in the NC legislature.

Making Voting Easy peasy for people who drive already. (mostly whites)

Making voting harder with HURDLES for the people who do not drive and can not afford a car, or a an expensive passport, or served in the Military.

This was a CONCERTED EFFORT by our Government entity in NC to disenfranchise people of color, their right to vote.

PLAIN AS DAY.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You can't function w/o a valid ID. No two ways about it
> ...



No EBT, no welfare benefits, virtually everything requires a valid ID these days and to say someone may not have one is ridiculous


----------



## Care4all (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


FYI- You do not have to have a govt issued photo id to collect Welfare...if you do not have one, they use other methods to identify the person applying.

If everything required a govt issued photo ID, then everyone would have one....now wouldn't they?  There would be no lawsuits for disenfranchisement and there would have been no reason for Republicans in the North Carolina legislature to change the law and require govt ID's only, as acceptable to vote.

But the statistic SHOWS that African Americans are the group most likely not to have a govt issued photo id, because they have the most citizens who do not own a car and drive.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Care4all said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



*So the Republicans made it illegal to use any other form of ID that these citizens have used to provetheir identity their entire lives.*


Lmfao, is that your new strategy, say they have ID's but not the super secrete one's that whites have .
*

Get the Fuck out of here*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

Care4all said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



LOL Save the BS


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



ANOTHER CERTIFIED RACIST!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 30, 2016)

everyone homes in on voter id, but the op also mentions cutting down early voting and eliminating sunday as a day to vote.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Oh I didn't use the correct political term?

Exuuuuuuuuuusssseee meeeeeeeee

Show me one PORCH MONKEY that don't have an ID


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> everyone homes in on voter id, but the op also mentions cutting down early voting and eliminating sunday as a day to vote.




That's another thing why do little black sambos need weeks and months to vote?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > everyone homes in on voter id, but the op also mentions cutting down early voting and eliminating sunday as a day to vote.
> ...


not the point, kleagle.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > everyone homes in on voter id, but the op also mentions cutting down early voting and eliminating sunday as a day to vote.
> ...



You have to be one of the most ignorant racist that has ever posted on this board.  Thanks for sharing your stupidity.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2016)

'The federal court in Richmond found that the primary purpose of North Carolina's wasn't to stop voter fraud, but rather to disenfranchise minority voters. The judges found that the provisions "target African Americans with almost surgical precision."'

African-American voters perceived to be likely democratic voters, needless to say.

The myth of ‘voter fraud’ will forever be an article of religious faith among republicans and conservatives, a façade behind which they attempt to hide their efforts to violate the voting rights of black and other minority voters.

The reprehensible right, indeed.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




What year is this 1950?

Do you need a tissue or something?

You never answered my question though, why do the democrats think blacks are to stupid to get an ID?

Why must they be protected like children?

It seems to me the democrats are the racist of all, oh yea I forget that is the democrat heritage ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'The federal court in Richmond found that the primary purpose of North Carolina's wasn't to stop voter fraud, but rather to disenfranchise minority voters. The judges found that the provisions "target African Americans with almost surgical precision."'
> 
> African-American voters perceived to be likely democratic voters, needless to say.
> 
> ...



The democrat Nanny state..

All subjects are ignorant slaves to the democrat elite masters..

That's how Rome burned


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> 
> 
> *The ‘smoking gun’ proving North Carolina Republicans tried to disenfranchise black voters*
> ...








Ya know what's funny....  You couldn't get into the DNC convention without showing ID.  What's good for the goose, is good for the gander don't ya know...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Wrong. 

You truly are an ignorant,  hateful rightist – typical of most conservatives.

As already correctly noted: a photo ID is not required to apply for and receive public assistance.

Identity is verified using the applicant’s SSN verified via Numident with the SSA.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> 
> 
> *The ‘smoking gun’ proving North Carolina Republicans tried to disenfranchise black voters
> ..."*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




An applicant needs two of these to obtain benefits...perhaps you can point out which one they can get w/o an ID? Save your BS troll, you cannot function in society w/o a valid ID.


They listed 15 documents that could help establish identity for a Work First subject. Applicants need to supply two of these documents to support their claim on N.C. residency:

1. Driver’s license or ID card

2. Rent receipt

3. Utility bill

4. Motor vehicle registration

5. Documentation from an employer

6. Closed bank account or termination of employment from another state

7. Tax records

8. Registration with an employment agency

8. Children’s school records

9. Food stamps/Medicaid documentation

10. Records from health care provider

11. Written declaration from collateral contact

12. Voter registration card

13. VA or military documentation

14. N.C. school records diploma

15. Document from foreign consulate


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



The question remains


*How the Fuck would you know*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Don't expect a response from Jones....he scampers away


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I am so sick of this ID crap, so what they are telling us even after 8 years of the messiah in the white house dumb ass jungle bunnies still can't fly on an airplane, buy a pack of smokes, buy a 24 oz of malt liquior because they are to stupid to figure out how to get an ID?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yeah...the simple fact is if you don't have an ID you're fugged but the demoquacks swear they are nearly impossible to obtain and if you say anything they scream....YOU RACIST!!!!!!  Feckin retards


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

How do PORCH MONKEY'S survive and cash their welfare checks at the local quickly Mart own by Carmel jockeys?

Is it a conspiracy?


----------



## Desperado (Jul 30, 2016)

Can you imagine how fast these people would get a ID card if it was required for welfare!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> ...



That and get around the wall....LOL


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Yup they get mad while listening to rap at full blast..

Stupid fuckers, even the elite democrats know the blackies are fucking stupid.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Why don't you go burn a cross or something?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Desperado said:


> Can you imagine how fast these people would get a ID card if it was required for welfare!




Living in the deep south I know no way in hell an African American would walk the roads with out a ID...

If they don't have one they know with out a doubt they will go to jail for the night..

Yup that is just the way it is.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You say that while watching midget porn, how moral of you.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Is this another 12 year old racist on the board?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Btw your ilk thinks PORCH monkey's are to God damn dumb to figure out how to get an ID...

Not us


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


He's been watching 'Django Unchained' again.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Not PC you stupid Fuck..

Now be honest why do you think jungle bunnies are to stupid to get an ID, buy a house, cash a check, buy alcohol..?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



No I don't watch television much.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


They had valid IDs.  That's the point.  They just didn't have motor vehicle licenses.  Because a lot of poor people don't drive cars.  They can't afford the insurance.  Until ObamaGas™, they couldn't afford that expensive BushGas™.  They take buses.

They had other forms of ID: State and/or Federal-issued EBT, Library Cards, Utility Bills, Social Security cards, Medicaid cards, Medicare cards.

And it wasn't only about ID.  The court struck down the elimination of same day registration, and the elimination of a week of early voting.

Face it.  North Carolinians are a bunch of racist motherfuckers.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Show me one PORCH MONKEY that don't have an ID


The NC gummint made their valid IDs invalid for voting.

Do you comprehend, Gomer?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

I am so sick and tired of this fucking argument

Of course any self respecting person has a fucking ID...

Only a teeny tiny percentage of people outside the square mile that can push their shopping cart to begin with.

God damn if we require it for everything else why not require it to vote?



What's more important needing an ID to buy colt 45s or an ID to vote?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> ...


You couldn't get into the RNC convention with a gun, in open-carry Ohio.

So what's your point?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> ...


The Constitution did NOT "pull the race card".


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Where are you getting that?  There's no link.

I do have a link, to their voter's website:

http://voterid.nc.gov/pages/acceptable-ids.html


NC Driver's License, Learner's Permit, or Provisional License
Special Identification card (NC DMV ID Card)
US Passport
US Military Identification card (Including Active, Retired, Dependents, and Civilian)
US Veterans Identification card issued by the Department of Veterans Affairs
Tribal Enrollment card issued by a federally-recognized tribe
Tribal enrollment card issued by a NC-recognized tribe, signed by an elected tribal official, and compliant with G.S. § 163-166.13
Out-of-state-driver's license or non-operator's identification card (BUT only if the voter registers to vote in the county within 90 days of the election)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Ok I am trying to figure out your angle, the two most critical ID's are drivers licences (which I agree the poor don't need or have) but there is also state ID's which only like $5.00 in Illinois I had both (just in case) but states like south Carolina you can go to jail for having two state IDS

Now the other two I had was an S.S. card and proof of residence.


The other IDS you talk about you need a state ID to get in the first place..

Every damn library card I had from Chicago, to Arizona to south Carolina I got, I needed a state ID and a proof of residence.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me one PORCH MONKEY that don't have an ID
> ...



Show me the link once more and highlight it I might agree.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Fuck it going to bother looking up your angle myself


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> I am so sick and tired of this fucking argument
> 
> *Of course any self respecting person has a fucking ID...*


They did have ID.  Until NC said that ID is no longer good enough.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about read 8 story's the only thing I could find to be pissed about if I was a liberal child living and going to school at duke, would be I couldn't throw a local election ...vote with just a college issued ID..

But if I had CCW ID I could


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



In order to get one you have to be ready to spend hours at a state office, like a DMV, in order to get that ID.  They aren't going to let you mail in a photo.  Many poor people do not have the ability to throw a half day of work away to sit at the DMV.



> Now the other two I had was an S.S. card and proof of residence.



Neither is a photo ID.



> The other IDS you talk about you need a state ID to get in the first place..
> 
> Every damn library card I had from Chicago, to Arizona to south Carolina I got, *I needed a state ID and a proof of residence.*


Again, not photo IDs.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

The North Carolina law said a college issued ID was unacceptable but a state issued CCW was..

That's not racist, that is just biased against college kids going to a southern school on mommy's dime that live in the blue states.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


From the NC website:

*What type of photo IDs will be accepted in 2016?*
*
ACCEPTABLE PHOTO ID IN 2016*
http://voterid.nc.gov/pages/acceptable-ids.html


NC Driver's License, Learner's Permit, or Provisional License
Special Identification card (NC DMV ID Card)
US Passport
US Military Identification card (Including Active, Retired, Dependents, and Civilian)
US Veterans Identification card issued by the Department of Veterans Affairs
Tribal Enrollment card issued by a federally-recognized tribe
Tribal enrollment card issued by a NC-recognized tribe, signed by an elected tribal official, and compliant with G.S. § 163-166.13
Out-of-state-driver's license or non-operator's identification card (BUT only if the voter registers to vote in the county within 90 days of the election)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Wait a second I have to spend hours at the DMV the big government that the liberals created, but you can't?

Lmao


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> vote with just a college issued ID..


Yeah, NC took that one off the list of acceptable IDs, too.

Even though North Carolina-accredited universities issued the IDs.

They also said you could no longer vote in the county where you lived, while going to one of the universities.  You had to go home and vote in whatever county you are from, where your parents live.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Again you are telling me blacks are to dumb to get a passport? And travel?

Then what is this hoopla about having a black president, great economy , 5% unemployment?

What's that all about?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Liberals created the DMV?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Just like Liberals said.  We're always right!
> 
> 
> *The ‘smoking gun’ proving North Carolina Republicans tried to disenfranchise black voters*
> ...




You needed photo ID to be a delegate at the Democrat Convention.  Fucking racists.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Why would a poor Black person need a passport?

Anyway, they are expensive.

If North Carolina was really interested in what they claim, they would open up kiosks in Wal-Marts and Dollar Stores throughout the state where people can get their state-issued ID easily.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > vote with just a college issued ID..
> ...



That's the only thing I can find agree with and a part of me disagrees with because some kids grow roots and call IT home.

I can't find anything else on the ID law I would call racist.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

bear513 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



There is no one on the board that deserves being Ignored more than you.  Come back after you reach puberty...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> You needed photo ID to be a delegate at the Democrat Convention.  Fucking racists.


And you couldn't bring a gun into the RNC convention, in open-carry Ohio.

So what's your point again?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Pass ports expensive,

Lmao the last one was $50 bucks and good for 10 years.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Says the retard watching desperate housewives right now


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> One of the most comprehensive studies on the subject found only 31 individual cases of voter impersonation out of more than 1 billion votes cast in the United States since the year 2000. Researchers have found that reports of voter fraud are roughly as common as reports of alien abduction.



This study brought to you by: The DNC.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You do have a point there.


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...







Non sequitur much?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > You needed photo ID to be a delegate at the Democrat Convention.  Fucking racists.
> ...




Poor attempt at deflection.  Post = Fail.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 30, 2016)

To get rid of all the voter fraud the US needs to make voter fraud punishable by a mandatory death penalty.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

The racist republican legislature was defeated.  That is good enough for me.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> To get rid of all the voter fraud the US needs to make voter fraud punishable by a mandatory death penalty.



Tipping your hand on your whiny excuse for losing in November?

"WE LOST DUE TO VOTER FRAUD!"

While everyone knows you will lose cause you nominated a Psychopath.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > To get rid of all the voter fraud the US needs to make voter fraud punishable by a mandatory death penalty.
> ...


Trump is going win.  Many Democrats are pissed off because Crooked Hillary fixed the election.

Also, Assange hates Crooked Hillary. He is going to keep leaking documents piecemeal.

A while back 3 Obama campaign workers from New York and California got caught voting here in Ohio. They were found guilty and received small fines. That is not nearly enough punishment especially since the odds of getting caught are very slim. However I don't think anyone is going risk their life to commit voter fraud. The only reason Democrats are against voter ID is because they know Democrats are very dishonest people and much more likely to cast illegal votes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> If you can't get an ID you have no business voting


And if you can't pass a background check, you have no business with a gun.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Of course he will.  Right after he releases his income tax returns.  What is he hiding?  Did he pay Poootin off for hacking Hillary?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Nobody except Crooked Hillary supporters give a fuck about his tax forms.

He released a 90+ page financial disclosure form and that is what is legally required.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 31, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


^^^ Doesn't understand what "poor" means.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 31, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most comprehensive studies on the subject found only 31 individual cases of voter impersonation out of more than 1 billion votes cast in the United States since the year 2000. Researchers have found that reports of voter fraud are roughly as common as reports of alien abduction.
> ...


False, bitch.  

Again, you have nothing but your failed bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 31, 2016)

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I've asked you twice to tell me what your point is, and you respond with this?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 31, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


^^^  Pointless Poster #2 arrives.


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...







That's all you deserve, sunshine....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 31, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Doe someone need another Drumpf Day?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 1, 2016)

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


It's always been easy for me to weed out the posers from the posters.  You've never been a threat.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> everyone homes in on voter id, but the op also mentions cutting down early voting and eliminating sunday as a day to vote.



If voting is that important to a person, they should be able to get to the polls in a single day. 

Hell, make polling 24 hours, one evening to another, but early voting leads to people making a choice before all the information may be out and about, and opens up avenues for fraud.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't know what Drumpf Day is.  

Probably associated with White Supremacists, I can only guess.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 1, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Pass ports expensive,
> 
> Lmao the last one was $50 bucks and good for 10 years.




Been awhile, it was more than $50 in the 90's when I got my first one.  Now they are $110.

http://www.uspassporthelpguide.com/passport-fee/


>>>>


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 1, 2016)

WorldWatcher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Pass ports expensive,
> ...


...which no American should be forced to pay in order to exercise their Constitutional right to vote.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 1, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




You don't pay for a password to exercise the Constitutional right to vote, you pay for a passport for international travel.  Use internally the the US as a means of identification is collateral to that.



>>>>


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2016)

WorldWatcher said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Damn they are $110 bucks now?

For what is this disney world now?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 1, 2016)

bear513 said:


> The North Carolina law said a college issued ID was unacceptable but a state issued CCW was..
> 
> That's not racist, that is just biased against college kids going to a southern school on mommy's dime that live in the blue states.



Students are still residents of the state.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The North Carolina law said a college issued ID was unacceptable but a state issued CCW was..
> ...



By mommy and daddy,  they didn't grow up there with the same values..they vote to Fuck it up , then most will leave giggling and high diving each other.

Just like the members of congress setting rules that they themselves don't have to abide by.

I really don't think that was the intentions by the founding fathers.

But hey if you want more moral decay..go for IT.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 1, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



College students have always been able to vote at school. Putting unreasonable restrictions such as not allowing them to use their photo student ID is not necessary and is un-American.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



The logical thinking is, they look at how liberals totally trashed their home states , why would you let them throw a local election that they have no stake in?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 1, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


They're not "throwing" anything.  They're of voting age and legal residents. Get over it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



That is an ulterior motive, vote and run home when you graduate.

Giggling and high fiving all the way..


That's outsiders throwing an election.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2016)

They are throwing an election to raise taxes and don't have to pay for it..

But it does work both ways thank God, their parents vote to raise taxes in the blue states, run and take their pensions with them and move to red states.

They are now in heaven paid for by future tax payers of blue states.

A funny America we live in.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 1, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Students are still residents of the state.



First, out of State Students are not considered residents of the State, ask any college student about the hoops you have to jump through and the time it take to qualify for in-state tuition.

Secondly, students who travel normally would not meet the residency requirements for college away from home.

I don't live in North Carolina, but I have had two children go though school.  We live in Yorktown, VA - my daughter when to college in Harrisonburg, VA.  Her home address was Yorktown even though she lived in the Dorm at college during her Freshman and Sophomore years.  We ensure she knew she need to get an absentee ballot before she left.  The Dorm is not a permanent address as you can't stay there year round.  They kick you out during breaks and over the summer.

Now during her Junior and Senior years, she rented an apartment and so could have registered in the local area if she wanted.


**********************************

What is the big deal about college students voting absentee like members of the Military.  Voted that way for 20 years and never missed an election.



>>>>


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 2, 2016)

WorldWatcher said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Students are still residents of the state.
> ...



I'm not talking about tuition. I'm talking about being a legal resident of the state for voting purposes. Elections are generally held in November during the school year. There is no reason they should not be able to vote locally using their school ID. If the state has concerns with them voting on local issues, then maybe just give them a ballot for the general. Putting hurdles in place is not the answer.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 2, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The North Carolina law said a college issued ID was unacceptable but a state issued CCW was..
> ...



Not if they maintain a residence in another. At that point they have to choose.

This is more of a concern in local elections, where the issue is why should someone on a 4 year visit get to decide things that impact people who have lived there and will live at a location for decades?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 2, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



If they're just voting in the general how would that change anything?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 2, 2016)

poor blacks, they are so disenfranchised
Without IDs that means no gov welfare, electricity, write checks, use credit cards, get loans, get alcohol or tobacco, get insurance for a car etc etc etc
How do they get by?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 2, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



If they are from another State it changes things with regards to president, US senate and governor elections.If they are from another congressional district in changes things in the House as well.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 2, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



If they just had a general election ballot, they only vote for president. That has nothing to do with Congress. The issue was not permitting students to use their student ID to vote, not whether they could vote. Obviously NC allows them to vote.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 2, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Why should non-residents vote locally, they should vote in the locality where they are a resident.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 2, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> If they're just voting in the general how would that change anything?




Voter registration isn't segregated into local, state, and federal.  There is on registration for all three and normally you have to meet residency requirements to register.

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 2, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> If they just had a general election ballot, they only vote for president. That has nothing to do with Congress. The issue was not permitting students to use their student ID to vote, not whether they could vote. Obviously NC allows them to vote.



There is no ballot where "they only vote for president".  Ballots include all elections - local, state, and federal.


>>>>


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 2, 2016)

WorldWatcher said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > If they're just voting in the general how would that change anything?
> ...



Which students do.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 2, 2016)

WorldWatcher said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > If they just had a general election ballot, they only vote for president. That has nothing to do with Congress. The issue was not permitting students to use their student ID to vote, not whether they could vote. Obviously NC allows them to vote.
> ...



The concern I responded to was students voting in local elections. I suggested that as a solution to that supposed problem. They could certainly make that a reality if they wished.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 2, 2016)

WorldWatcher said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



You don't read well. The issue wasn't whether or not students could or should vote, it was that they were not permitted to use their student ID to do so. That means they are able to register and vote but need a separate ID to do so.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 2, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> You don't read well. The issue wasn't whether or not students could or should vote, it was that they were not permitted to use their student ID to do so. That means they are able to register and vote but need a separate ID to do so.




I don't have an issue with students using student ID's to vote if...

At the time the ID was issued the student presents paperwork showing their citizen, and
At the time the ID was issued the student presents paperwork showing their residency, and 
The ID shows citizenship and location of residency.
Why someone who is a resident of North Carolina or a foreign student from Japan can use a Student ID to vote would escape me.


>>>>


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 21, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



JimH52, You are not laughing anymore, jackass. 

Why don't you just admit that the primary reason US Democratic party (AKA jackass party, AKA Party of Slavery) apologists such as yourself do not want an investigation into voter fraud is because you know that fraudulent voters overwhelmingly vote Democrat?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 21, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


What makes you claim that fraudulent voters overwhelmingly vote Democrat?  There is absolutely no proof of that, NONE, ZERO, ZIP, NOTHING at all...but in your own, and other right wingers, heads.....

the only case of fraudulent voting that's been posted here on USMB was for a Hispanic illegal immigrant woman in Texas and she was registered as a Republican and voted in the REPUBLICAN Primary.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 21, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


You are so full of shit that it's oozing out of every pore of your party of slavery apologist body.

In post #94 of this very thread I informed you of 3 Obama campaign workers from New York and California getting busted trying to illegally vote here in Toledo, Ohio. The only reason they even got busted was because the perps used the local scumbag HQ (which was literally within eyesight of the polling location) as their place of residence on the fraudulent ballots.

In other words, you are lying *AGAIN!*

Care4All, did it ever once cross your mind that if you must lie to yourself in order to justify your political viewpoints, then it may be wiser and infinitely easier to change those viewpoints rather than take on some gargantuan and futile task of trying to change the facts?

THINK!


----------

